# Peppa Pig Make and Bake



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2013)

Noticed the adverts for this and wondered what the total cost would be if the (unlucky!) parent ended up being persuaded to buy the full set. First issue is a tempting 99p, I believe the second is ?2.99 and the remaining 48 issues ?4.99. This makes a grand total of ?243.50 

Part works have always been a massive rip-off, it amazes me that people still haven't caught on!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 7, 2013)

Fell foul of one of these when daughter was a child.  Have been wary ever since.  Much as I'd like something like that for granddaughter's visits, I'll give it a miss!


----------



## Garthion (Mar 7, 2013)

It's fortnightly as well so that cost is only over 25 months.

Partworks are all well and good if they are monthly, but many of them are weekly or fortnightly which means that the cost is not spread out as much.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2013)

I bet it could be sold as a book and the toys and it would go for about ?20! Or less in the remaindered book shops in a year's time!


----------



## Garthion (Mar 7, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I bet it could be sold as a book and the toys and it would go for about ?20! Or less in the remaindered book shops in a year's time!



Probably will. I won't stock them at work because they are such a waste of money, unless I am asked by someone who I know will purchase the whole lot.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 7, 2013)

The game is free on the website http://www.bakewithpeppa.com.
If you can use a mouse you can't go wrong.


----------



## HelenP (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol, part works are indeed a rip off.  Still, my friend and I made the most of the first issue last week, I wanted the plate for my granddaughter and she wanted the cake cases for her little girl, so we went halves, 50p each, bargain!!  (And I got the mag as she didn't want it).

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2013)

Yup my father had the task of paying for my 70+ copies of animals of farthing wood kids show in 90s, but I still have them to this day and my dad has looked after them well, it is a con making the first one cheap cause the parent falls for it then went the next issue is full price your stuck


----------

